

Open source's ardent admirers take but don't give - Uncle_Sam
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08/13/open_source_numbers/

======
wslh
I call it: "Open Source Populism".

That's something that we have seen in Argentina: lot of open source
organizations, government embracing open source but many many many few
contributing (and usually the main contributors are not part of these
organizations).

